# What Is This Measuring Device?



## 7milesup (Dec 23, 2016)

Hello:
Not sure if this is the right spot for this question, but what is this thing that I bought?  I know what the Mitutoyo Digimatic Indicator is obviously, but is this a "standard" setup or was this something made specifically for a shop?
I purchased it on an auction and it came out of a die stamping facility.  I think I paid $12 for it.


----------



## JimDawson (Dec 23, 2016)

Looks like a shop built measuring fixture for a part.  You did good for  $12


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 23, 2017)

I have no idea but it will look impressive on your bench.


----------



## Superburban (Apr 23, 2017)

I agree, looks like a jig for measuring something specific. When I worked for a major office furniture company, the receiving department had all kinds of devices like that to test the incoming parts for meeting specs.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 24, 2017)

It is a drop indicator with custom jigs for parts. very common in high production shops.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Apr 24, 2017)

it looks like a hellava deal to me!
i'll concur, it's for specialty parts measuring


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## 4GSR (Apr 25, 2017)

It even comes with it's own hammer!


----------



## Rustrp (Apr 25, 2017)

4gsr said:


> It even comes with it's own hammer!


It's a No-Go adjustment tool.


----------



## 7milesup (Apr 30, 2017)

Thank you for the replies guys!!  So far it is just sitting in my shop looking pretty.  I keep thinking about what I can do with it.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 30, 2017)

Get or make one of these.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=granite+indicator+stand&_sop=15


----------

